# "Cliff Palace" Mesa Verde



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Another HDR










For a larger image CLICK_HERE.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wooooa...Great shot....brings back good memories and what a fine photographic shot, too. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Mesa Verde trip was a lot of fun but they had already closed one of the loops for the season. Means we'll have to try agin in a few years.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i am having trouble figuring out how big this place is. the photos are quite size deceiving i think.

so, how big an area did this particular photo cover Arlon?

rosesm


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Excellent shot...I plan on going there on our annual pilgramige to Colorado next year.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Karen, look on the right side of the larger IR image posted below. Thereare two people standing there that might give some idea of scale. The "Palace" is probably around 100 meters wide or more..

LARGER_IMAGE


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Really like this one. Its amazing to think how long them ruins have been there and how long before that the river flowed to carve out that area.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Such fascinating places. I dont see the people you are talking about though Arlon although I do have an idea of the scale since I have seen it in person. Imagine the stories it can tell. Nice detail in the picture Arlon. And the colors!

I am particularly intrigued with this little area and find myself wondering if it was for someone special. Can you imagine climbing up and down several times a day?


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Went there back in 2003. It's a great park, and the history of it is fascinating. Nice shot.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

From the bigger picture linked above..










Ms. I'd assume that area was some kind of storage. The whole place is very fascinating. It's fun trying to put yourself back into their footsteps..


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

It is fascinating. I am looking right now at your pbase gallery, now that I have time. I sooo need to make a road trip! And thanks for pointing out the people.....I still dont see them in the original :biggrin: Thought my eyes must be worse than I realized.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Be sure to look for them in the "original" size picture..


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I did, I did!! Did you crop them out? Please tell me you cropped them out and I am not just going blind!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

There are only people in the one IR picture and you have to scroll over to see them..

http://www.pbase.com/arlon/image/87036829


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Whew, there they are. Thanks for rescuing me Arlon!


----------

